#  > Telecomunicações >  > Ubiquiti >  >  Treinamento com Rádio Frequência para equipamentos Ubiquiti (Com ZéAlves)

## biohazzard

Ai galera tomei a liberdade de publicar sobre este treinamemto aqui, para divulgar para muitos do forum, e contribuir um pouco com quem tanto contribui neste forum 
como o ZéAlves, prefiro chamalo de GranLabor.
Treinamento não oficial da Ubiquiti.

Instrutor
ZéAlves
Mais informações
UBIQUITI BRASIL TREINAMENTOS - 11 4032-5959

Agora gostaria de saber quem vai, neste treinamento que irá ajudar em muito a todos.

ZéAlves mais uma ves vc esta de parabéns!!!

----------


## elielton

Opa irei participar dia 09-04 iremos em 4.

----------


## granlabor

ATUALIZAÇÃO:
O site do curso mudou para www.granlabor.com
UbiquitiBrasil está apontado pro site da Ubiquiti Networks.



POST ORIGINAL:
Nossa que surpresa boa!

Estava anunciando o curso e fiz um search que apontou pra cá.

Obrigado pela força pessoal  :Adore:  :Adore:  :Adore: 


_Acrescentado em outubro de 2012:_*
Atualização do Conteúdo do Treinamento para 2013.* 
Já está valendo desde outubro deste ano!

*Resumo do treinamento:*
9 horas/aula divididas em 3 módulos de 3 horas (1 dia de treinamento).
*Módulo 1* - Toda teoria de radiofrequência. Quem obedece as leis da física consegue mais performance com seus equipamentos de rádio (independente do fabricante).
*Módulo 2* - Principais erros de instalação e como evitá-los.
*Módulo 3* - Apresentação da linha de produtos Ubiquiti (onde cada equipamento é mais eficiente). Dicas de configuração do AirOS. Diferença entre Légacy e AirMAX, AirSYNC, blindagem e AirFIBER.


*Conteúdo do treinamento:*
- O espectro de radiofrequência
- Comunicação sem fios via micro-ondas 
- Acrônimos relacionados à visada 
- Características de propagação das ondas de rádio 
- Criando condições ideais para os rádios se comunicarem
- Fenômenos da propagação 
- Dicas de planejamento e correção de PTP de longa distância
- Entendendo as tecnologias e protocolos dos rádios
- Como o TDMA do AirMAX faz diferença em cenários PTMP
- Segmentos de um transceptor wireless 
- Tipos de antenas e suas aplicações 
- Entendendo os diagramas de irradiação 
- Quando usar o Radome
- Eficiência do shielding nas antenas.
- Importância da blindagem dos rádios e antenas
- Como funciona o sincronismo por GPS da Ubiquiti 
- Unidades de medidas para rádios e antenas 
- Origens da interferência 
- Técnicas para minimizar interferência 
- Eliminando panes relacionadas a parte elétrica
- Eliminando problemas de cabeamento
- Evitando panes e lentidão da porta LAN
- Legislação (frequências, canais, potência de TX e recursos do rádio) 
- Planejamento a área de cobertura ideal para o POP
- Técnicas de padronização do nível de sinal dos clientes conectados ao POP
- Utilizando o equipamento correto para a distância e aplicação 
- Apresentação da linha de produtos Ubiquiti 
- Fazendo bom uso do AirFIBER 
- Dicas de aprimoramento de performance dos rádios Légacy da Ubiquiti 
- Performance Máxima em equipamento AirMAX – Ponto a Ponto 
- Performance Máxima em equipamento AirMAX – Ponto Multiponto
- Perguntas e Respostas (tema livre) 



Obrigado,

ZéAlves

----------


## Nks

Achei muito legal esse treinamento nao oficial.
Porem eu achei muito caro, por nao ser oficial e ter apenas 9 horas.

Nao tem desconto!?

----------


## granlabor

Pré julgamento é flórida, mas que bom que você escreveu isso.

O treinamento é muito show e vale cada centavo pago. 

O primeiro aconteceu sábado (2/4/11) e todas as pessoas sairam do treinamento muito satisfeitas com a qualidade do conteúdo programático.

Um aluno disse o seguinte e eu até fiquei emocionado:
"Tudo que estava misturado na minha cabeça agora faz sentido, foi como se tivesse aberto meus olhos".

Isso é mais compensador do que dinheiro. Falando em dinheiro, o valor de R$ 500 é justo, mas estou fazendo parceria com bons revendedores de equipamentos. Se você é cliente da FASTWIRELESS ou da AMERICAN SATÉLITE deve ter recebido o e-mail com a promoção onde estas empresas pagarão 20% do seu treinamento... Faça seu cadastro até a data limite.

Abraço,

ZéAlves

----------


## GrayFox

Eu fui no treinamento, e digo que vale a pena. É um treinamento intensivo, explica bastante sobre radio frequencia e principalmente os detalhes que fazem a diferenca. Valeu o dinheiro investido. Para falar a verdade, achei o preco até bem acessível pelo nível do conteúdo. Indicaria também quem for fazer o curso, estudar pelo menos as unidades de medidas para poder aproveitar o máximo do curso.
Parabéns Zé.
Saudações,

----------


## granlabor

Valeu Greyfox, 
Obrigado pelo esclarecimento.


Pessoal,
O treinamento é dividido em 3 módulos:

*MÓDULO 1 = Fundamentos de Rádio Frequência*
Todo mundo acha que sabe, mas não sabe. Quem realmente sabe pode fazer uma reciclagem.

*MÓDULO 2 = ERROS DE CONFIGURAÇÃO*
Uma análise técnica dos principais erros de instalação com exemplos reais. 
É possível aprender através do erro alheio, daí sobra tempo pra gente cometer nossos próprios erros hehehehehe

*MÓDULO 3 = Linha Ubiquiti e Ajuste Fino da linha Legacy (802.11a/b/g) e AirMAX*
Neste último módulo eu passo os pulos do gato de configuração e mostro onde cada equipamento da linha Ubiquiti é mais eficiente. 
*PREÇO*
Não haverá acréscimo no valor. O preço é o mesmo de antes, consulte www.granlabor.com para maiores informações.

*PARCELAMENTO EM ATÉ 12x*
A pedido de alguns amigos adicionei o parcelamento em até 12 pagamentos através do PAGSEGURO.
Tem o custo adicional cobrado pelo PAGSEGURO, mas mesmo assim compensa. Quem desejar pagar em vezes pode entrar em contato comigo ([email protected]).


Abraço,

ZéAlves

----------


## Dacha

Caro, Oficial ou não isso é o que menos importa, está divulgado na maioria das lojas que vendem
ubiquiti no Paraguay. 
Estive hoje para fazer compras e tava pregado em algumas lojas.

----------


## granlabor

Jura? Queria ver uma foto dessa divulgação. Que legal ! kkkkkkkkkkkk

Mas foi iniciativa do pessoal do Paraguay/Foz. Comecei divulgando o treinamento em São Paulo e ainda não tive oportunidade de falar com eles lá.

Pessoal do Paraguay/Foz muito obrigado pela ajuda  :Smile: 

ZéAlves

----------


## biohazzard

É sempre bom ver um profissional ser reconhecido.

----------


## Dacha

ZeAlves,

Eu achei engraçado, pois, depois que comecei a mexer (bisbilhotar) com esses radios com a ajuda
de um amigo do forum (Katraka), eu passei a notar essas coisas aqui no PY e entender os que muambeiros falavam.

Provavelmente irei te ver em breve ministrando treinamento nessas areas. 

Se isso vir acontecer (poderia ser até la na lai-lai), avise, apesar da idade, me inscrevo.

Dacha

----------


## granlabor

Nesta primeira fase o treinamento será só aqui em SP por causa do custo, mas se der tudo certo com a Ubiquiti vai rolar um em cada capital do Brasil. Mas isso ainda está só na fase da conversa por enquanto.

Quem sabe a gente se vê em breve, né?

ZéAlves

----------


## wirelessmain

Saudações amigos do Forum,
Tive o prazer que participar do Curso do nosso amigo Zé Alves do ultimo sabado dia 02/04, Excelente !!!
Pessoal vale a pena, muito esclarecedor e como sempre existem pequenos detalhes que fazem grandes diferenças, principalmente em enlaces de longa distancia,kkkk

Zé, Meu amigo, você esta de parabéns !!!

Pessoal participem do Curso do nosso amigo Granlabor.

Abraços

----------


## elielton

Bom dia aos amigos do Forum.
Tive o prazer em participar no último dia 09/04 do treinamento do amigo Ze Alves, e venho contribuir com meu depoimento para aqueles que ainda não se convenceram da qualidade do curso.
Galera o que posso dizer é que, para mim este treinamento foi um divisor de aguas, ou seja, eu imaginava que conhecia 60% do conteúdo que foi tratado no curso, porém estava muito enganado sai de lá conhecendo apenas 10%, mas estes 10% é um conhecimento muito mais concentrado que me dá muito mais visão de como resolver problemas que encontramos no dia, ou como dimensionar melhor uma nova aplicação.
Portanto afirmo sem medo de errar que vale muito, mas apena fazer este treinamento, se contar a recepção e o tratamento que o Zé e seu esposa nos deu, me senti como se estivesse fazendo um treinamento com um amigo de muitos anos.

----------


## andrelmr

Caros,

Também estive no treinamento da Ubiquiti, na Granlabor com nosso amigo Zé Alves neste final de semana. O Curso que o Zé Alves preparou ficou muito bom. 

Com uma linguagem simples, de entendimento fácil e com informações consistentes, o treinando consegue entender diversos "porques" e conhecer toda a linha da Ubiquiti além da utilização de cada equipamento em seu devido lugar, isso para mim foi o mais importante. Acho que tem muita gente colocando equipamento bom em lugar errado. Com isso, não conseguem tirar o máximo de performance do equipamento, comprometendo a performance esperada.

Recomendei ao Zé Alves que aumente o numero de vagas disponíveis para cada curso, com o intuito de que esta oportunidade possa chegar mais rapidamente a mais usuários do sistema.

Grande Zé Alves, parabéns e sucesso!!

André Ribeiro
Diretor de Engenharia
Ei Consulting
Profissionalização de provedores de Internet!!!

----------


## Dacha

Aqui no Paraguay ja somos 4 fazendas para fazer o curso dele.
Apesar de não ser nosso foco, com duplicação de estradas, teremos conhecimento suficiente para nao sermos enganados pelas concessionárias ou para receber visitas de provedores querendo nos vender 30 por 1000.

Dacha.
PY - BR

----------


## kepsmoreira

Que bom que tem Curso disponivel, e pelos comentarios é muito bom. O valor não ta fora, uma vez que um curso de Mikrotik da MD Brasil sai essa mesma faixa se analisar pela quantidade de dias.

Quero fazer, mas como não sou de SP fica mais caro, quando tiver mais perto pra mim farei com certeza.

----------


## granlabor

Elielton e André.
Muito obrigado pelo apoio e feedback.


Dacha e Kepsmoreira. 
Quando vocês etiverem prontos, estarei à ordem.


Abraço a todos,

ZéAlves

----------


## marcoszat

Inicialmente, quero agradecer ao pessoal do Under, já solucionei vários problemas através das dicas postadas no fórum.
Quanto ao treinamento sobre radio freqüência em equipamentos da Ubiquiti que aconteceu no dia 09/04, foi mais do que esperava, como nosso amigo Elielton postou, sabíamos muito de pouco e através do curso aprimoramos conhecimentos que ate o momento não tínhamos, e recomendo a todos a importância de participar deste treinamento, e para os que acham um valor alto é como já foi dito, o barato sempre se torna caro!
Agradeço ao Zé e sua esposa (Alemoa), que trataram-nos muito bem! 
*Marcos A. Zat*

----------


## elielton

E ai Marcao loco (cabelo rss) como foram de viagem cara, vamos manter contato para em breve a gente fazer uma visita a vocês, abraços.

----------


## oestecom

R$ 500,00 é barato - Fiz o curso nesse final de semana, somente pelas dicas de instalação, problemas de interferencia, alinhamento e a experiencia adquirida, nao tem preço...recomendo a todos...

----------


## actionnet

Amigo Ze Alves quando vc começara a ministrar cursos fora de São Paulo? Aqui em Manaus precisamos muito e se vc quiser eu consigo montar uma visita sua para dar esse curso pois sou 1 dos diretores da Provinet-Manaus. Nossa empresa tem 70 associados e facilmente conseguiriamos fexar com vc! Fico no aguardo.

Abraços!!!

Harlen

----------


## granlabor

Oi Harlen.

Neste ano não há previsão para fazer treinamento fora de São Paulo. Tenho compromissos com clientes que me impedem de ficar muito tempo fora em viagem.

Abraço,

ZéAlves

----------


## dudube

olá pessoal, tbm estive ai no curso do ze alves no dia 09-04, show de bola o curso, é como tinha comentado pro pessoal, conseguia fazer os aparelhos se falarem mais sem saber como, quais os principais erros de instalação e sem contar q vc mesmo fazia sua propria interferencia, aprendi mto nesse curso.. 500 conto eh mto barato pelo conhecimento q o ze alves passou pra nos.. vlww!

----------


## adrianofante

E ai Zéééé...

Então galera, tive a oportunidade de fazer o curso no ultimo sábado dia 16/04 e valeu muito a pena, a gente tem mania de achar que produtos Ubiquiti é igual Canhão em Guerra (PREPARAR...APONTAR E FOGO pra qualquer lugar que já vai funcionar...rsrsrs...) mas não é bem assim não, quem fizer esse treinamento tenho certeza que vai descurbir vários macetes e dicas sobre ubiquiti. Não via a hora de poder voltar do treinamento e colocar em prática algumas das coisas que aprendi. Zé acabei de colocar em prática uma dica sua em alguns POP's com Airmax e o resultado foi muito legal, jajá te mando os print's por email pra vc adicionar no curso a dica na prática....

Valeu Zé..

----------


## MORKY

Ola pessoal

Tambem tive a oportunidade de frequentar o treinamento no dia 01/05, gostei muito, principalmente porque me fez enxergar grandes problemas que tenho em minha estrtura e que antes eu achava ser pequenos problemas... Vale a pena, Vale o investimento!!!

Nao deixem de ir!!

Abraço Zé e a todos aqui!!

----------


## rjardim

apesar de dificuldade de vaga e problemas de saúde, consegui comparecer ao curso no dia 14/5.

foi muito bom, esclareceu muitas dúvidas sobre a linha ubiquiti e nos encorajou a investir mais no seguimento.

apesar de ser um curso com uma carga horária grande para um dia apenas, o conteúdo nos deixa muito ligado o tempo todo.

recomendo a todos!

----------


## zeusnet

Seria otimo um treinamento ubiquiti via ead!!!

----------


## leandrolopeswifi

Boa Tarde a todos.
O que eu posso dize rsobre o curso é : EU RECOMENDO! Mesmo sem ter feito o curso, eu confio muito nesse profissional.
Eu posso falar pelo que conheço do Zé Alves, porque sei o quanto o profissional é comprometido com o seu trabalho. Isso faz toda diferença na hora de aprendermos algo novo.
Ainda não tive a oportunidade de fazer o curso, porém faria com certeza se em São Paulo estivesse.

O básico as vezes não serve mais quando se quer crescer , por isso devemos sempre nos certificar e aprender com quem sabe.

Parabéns Zé Alves pela oportunidade dada a todos de aprender com qualidade por um preço Justo.
Como diz a famosa propaganda do Cartão M..... " não tem preço!" 
Abraço

----------


## granlabor

Pois é, a tecnologia do EAD está aí mas os piratas também estão.
De ensino à distãncia (EAD) pra de graça na web é um pulo.

Tenho que preservar meu investimento no desenvolvimento do treinamento e tenho que respeitar o investimento das pessoas que vieram de tão longe para participar do treinamento presencial.

EAD está fora de cogitação para o treinamento principal (radiofrequência). Pode acontecer para treinamentos complementares que estou desenvolvendo  :Smile: 

Abraço,

ZéAlves






> Seria otimo um treinamento ubiquiti via ead!!!

----------


## biohazzard

Olá galera.

Eu não pude ir ao treinamento por motivos de estar em *treinamento* na IBM, aprendendo as ferramentas TSO, Um pouco de COBOL, e o principal MAINFRAME.
Acredito que a ferramenta EAD, seja uma grande auxiliadora no aprendizado, mas infelizmente as pessoas que adquirem o treinamento são vulneráveis ao jeitinho brasileiro, um paga, todos são beneficiados, principalmente quando o curso não é reconhecido pelo MEC. O EAD, é eficiente neste nos casos na qual as pessoas precisam receber um certificado de grande importância e reconhecimento acadêmico, e que não custa apenas 400 reais, e muito menos dura 40 horas, o custo é alto e a pessoa fica conscientizada a não fornecer o material para outros, pois ela poderá até passar o conhecimento mas já mais alguém irá dedicar estudar algo que o mercado irá pedir um certificado forte com a chancela do MEC. No caso do *treinamento* proposto pelo nosso amigo ZéAlves é justo que obter o *treinamento* quem pagou por ele, mas se alguém que participou do *treinamento* e for capaz criar material o material para um EAD, e quiser disponibilizar ele irá descobrir o quanto é trabalhoso criar material de qualidade uma coisa é você saber fazer, que é totalmente diferente de ensinar.
Mas quem sabe possa haver uma conscientização das pessoas para estes fatos, e possa sim em breve ter um treinamento on line ao vivo, com data e hora de inicio e termino, como aos treinamentos do site www.4linux.com.br
Por fim, é justo que o ZeAlves tenha esta postura, valorizando ainda mais o conhecimento dos participantes.

----------


## granlabor

Caros amigos.

Esse post é pra informar que publiquei a agenda de treinamentos até dezembro de 2011.
Todas as datas são em sábados.

As parcerias com a American Satélite e demais revendas permanecem (20% de desconto para clientes dessas empresas). Estou aberto para estender a parceria para outros distribuidores, o distribuidor que tiver interesse, por favor entre em contato comigo.


CAPACIDADE DOBRADA:
Devido a grande procura, dobrei a capacidade de alunos no treinamento. Agora a capacidade máxima é 16 alunos. Continua sendo uma turma pequena com possibilidade de responder todas as perguntas dos amigos.


PAGUE SEGURO:
Existe a possibilidade de parcelar o treinamento em até 12 vezes com o PAG SEGURO. Vale o preço normal do treinamento (R$ 500) + os custos do PAGSEGURO.


Maiores informações no site www.granlabor.com ou diretamente comigo (11) 4032-5959 ou Cel TIM 11 98536-8777.


Obrigado pela atenção,

ZéAlves

----------


## ricromero

Dia 18 estarei lá.

----------


## boneco

eu estive la e o que eu posso dizer é que o zé alves manja muito e sabe passar o conteúdo que o curso promete e muito mais vale apena quem tiver oportunidade vá e confira

----------


## cidojt

Bom, fui no curso no dia 30/07 e vou dizer... o zé manja muitoooo. Eu ja havia sondado trabalhar com ubiquiti, e fiz o curso que é bem elaborado e é show de bola. Tenho pouca experiencia com provedor e quando muitos me diziam pra migrar de 2.4GHz pra 5.8GHz e no cenário que tenho o provedor com as explicações do Zé, não vou trocar tão cedo...rsr. opções a parte, cada caso um caso. 
Vale cada centavo, RECOMENDO o curso.

----------


## elielton

É isso ai Cido tbem tinha pensando em migrar para 5.8 porém como tinha feito a inscrição para o curso do Zé (fiz em março) resolvi esperar, e depois do treinamento mantive na frequencia 2.4 e cara nao me arrependo de nada, estou com ótima qualidade de sinal dos clientes, e já comecei a vender planos de 1 e 2 megas, pretendo mais daqui uns meses oferecer planos de 4 megas.
E em relação ao Zé cara o que posso dizer... é um cara super gente boa, prestativo, mesmo depois do treinamento as dúvidas que tive ele me ajudou logo após ter colocado meus rockets e basestation M2 para funcionar, logo vou passar para o Ze alguns resultados que obtive com estes equipamento espero que seja util a ele.

----------


## cidojt

Bem isso Elielton. Manda la pra ele mesmo. Ele mesmo friza..mandem pra mim as informacoes que vou analizando e passar para os futuros cursandos. Vlw. boa sorte ai.

----------


## Gosulator

tem alguma previsão de curso em capital? fica bem mais fácil pra mim viajar pra sp-sp do que pegar carro e subir pra bragança paulista.

----------


## ricromero

Que tal você perguntar para ele no proprio site dele, pois como pode ver abaixo.




> ESTOU DE FÉRIAS DO UNDER-LINUX. A AGRESSIVIDADE
> ESTÁ SENDO UMA ROTINA AQUI E EU NÃO GOSTO DISSO.
> 
> UM DIA EU VOLTO (OU NÃO).
> 
> OBRIGADO ÀS PESSOAS DE BEM QUE CONHECI AQUI.
> ============================== ====
> *Treinamento em Bragança Paulista - SP*
> www.ubiquitibrasil.com.br





> tem alguma previsão de curso em capital? fica bem mais fácil pra mim viajar pra sp-sp do que pegar carro e subir pra bragança paulista.

----------


## ediekes

Hoje dia 16/10/2011 foi um dia muiito especial pra mim, que foi ter participado do treinamento do Tio Zé Alves, cara foi uma honra em telo na cidade de Monteiro-PB, o treinamento dele é primeira, muito booOOOOm mesmo, pensava que intendia de wireless, mais agora saciou minhas duvidas e os erros que cometia em enlaces e nos clientes. vale apena participar, é muito bom. Obrigado tio, fica na PaZ.

----------


## granlabor

Pessoal.

Só pra avisar que o conteúdo do treinamento já está atualizado para 2013.
Já está valendo desde outubro deste ano!

*Resumo do treinamento:*
9 horas/aula divididas em 3 módulos de 3 horas (1 dia de treinamento).
*Módulo 1* - Toda teoria de radiofrequência. Quem obedece as leis da física consegue mais performance com seus equipamentos de rádio (independente do fabricante).
*Módulo 2* - Principais erros de instalação e como evitá-los.
*Módulo 3* - Apresentação da linha de produtos Ubiquiti (onde cada equipamento é mais eficiente). Dicas de configuração do AirOS. Diferença entre Légacy e AirMAX, AirSYNC, blindagem e AirFIBER.


*Conteúdo do treinamento:*
- O espectro de radiofrequência
- Comunicação sem fios via micro-ondas 
- Acrônimos relacionados à visada 
- Características de propagação das ondas de rádio 
- Criando condições ideais para os rádios se comunicarem
- Fenômenos da propagação 
- Dicas de planejamento e correção de PTP de longa distância
- Entendendo as tecnologias e protocolos dos rádios
- Como o TDMA do AirMAX faz diferença em cenários PTMP
- Segmentos de um transceptor wireless 
- Tipos de antenas e suas aplicações 
- Entendendo os diagramas de irradiação 
- Quando usar o Radome
- Eficiência do shielding nas antenas.
- Importância da blindagem dos rádios e antenas
- Como funciona o sincronismo por GPS da Ubiquiti 
- Unidades de medidas para rádios e antenas 
- Origens da interferência 
- Técnicas para minimizar interferência 
- Eliminando panes relacionadas a parte elétrica
- Eliminando problemas de cabeamento
- Evitando panes e lentidão da porta LAN
- Legislação (frequências, canais, potência de TX e recursos do rádio) 
- Planejamento a área de cobertura ideal para o POP
- Técnicas de padronização do nível de sinal dos clientes conectados ao POP
- Utilizando o equipamento correto para a distância e aplicação 
- Apresentação da linha de produtos Ubiquiti 
- Fazendo bom uso do AirFIBER 
- Dicas de aprimoramento de performance dos rádios Légacy da Ubiquiti 
- Performance Máxima em equipamento AirMAX – Ponto a Ponto 
- Performance Máxima em equipamento AirMAX – Ponto Multiponto
- Perguntas e Respostas (tema livre) 



Obrigado,

ZéAlves

----------


## gbruza

Boa noite, desculpe reviver o tópico.... oque os amigos podem dizer desse curso, é bom fazer esse curso quem está começando a trabalha com provedor ??


Obrigado

----------


## avatar52

Eu ainda não fiz curso com o Zé Alves, mas o conheço e posso dizer que esse curso é essencial para quem deseja iniciar um provedor e não tem nenhuma experiência prática com o negócio.

----------


## biohazzard

Curso é excelente recomendo a todos fazerem, mesmo quem já possui pratica, por que existe muitos detalhes que e praticas que facilitam e muito a vida do instalador. veja o site. https://www.granlabor.com

----------


## gbruza

Obrigado, acho que vou me inscrever para o próximo do dia 15/07

----------

